# Little LED on Dashboard ??



## westferrychip (Aug 17, 2008)

My Topaz has a little green LED on the top of the dashboard, I seem to remember that when I had a Duetto it had the same LED in the same place. For the life of me I can't remember what it indicates (must be my age) I have scoured the AS handbook but can't find a reference to it.
Does anybody know what its for?
Many Thanks in anticipation. 8O 8O


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Westferrychip!  

I have a small red LED on my dash, fitted as part of the Strikeback alarm by Eddie VanBitz. Do you have an alarm fitted? Do you have remote central locking? I'm thinking sensor.

By the way, Gerald is going to come along in a mo and suggest that you subscribe to MHF for £10 pa. What a great idea! Go on, you know you want to!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi WFC

Can't help with your question, I'm afraid, but I couldn't help noticing you're on post no. 5, which is significant, since it's your last free post.

Subscription allows unlimited posting, and only costs £10 per year.

The other advantages to subscribing are listed :: here ::

For details on how to subscribe, :: click here :: (2900 subscribers so far!)

Gerald


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Well done UncleNorm I wish I had money on it. Still Gerald is on the pay roll.  Bob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bobandjane said:


> Well done UncleNorm I wish I had money on it. Still Gerald is on the pay roll.  Bob.


What pay roll? Nobody told me about it!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 120111 (Feb 3, 2009)

*The little green light on the dashboard*

Hello all,

The little green light on the dashboard indicates that the eberspacher heater is switched on.

atb

Dave


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The little green light on the dashboard*



dkmc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The little green light on the dashboard indicates that the eberspacher heater is switched on.
> 
> ...


Now thats what I call service using one of their FREE posts to help some one,WELL DONE.

Gary


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ive noticed that when a new member makes a post, there is a rush to get them to part with his/her hard earned money by some other members ! are you on a commission ? just wondering !

Regards Tom

By the way, Gerald is going to come along in a mo and suggest that you subscribe to MHF for £10 pa. What a great idea! Go on, you know you want to!! 

Posted: 2008-08-28, 22:13:26 Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi WFC 

Can't help with your question, I'm afraid, but I couldn't help noticing you're on post no. 5, which is significant, since it's your last free post. 

Subscription allows unlimited posting, and only costs £10 per year. 

The other advantages to subscribing are listed :: here :: 

For details on how to subscribe, :: click here :: (2900 subscribers so far!) 

Gerald


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

We have a red LED on our dash - when it's lit it indicates the step to the habitation door is extended out, when the LED is off the step is tucked away under the van. It's an electrically operated step that automatically closes itself away when the engine is started.


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

> The little green light on the dashboard indicates that the eberspacher heater is switched on.


I concur with this - Our new Windsor has the same.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought all the mods had just had a 100% pay rise!











But then 100% of not a lot is still nothing!









With thanks to all the moderators for their efforts in keeping us running fairly smoothly. It is appreciated.


----------

